# Water Report



## Renzo (31/7/10)

Gday everyone,

Can anyone tell me if the following water report could be good for brewing pale ales because basically I've got NFI when it comes to this - but I'm trying to learn?

CA -45.8 ppm
MG- 14.8 ppm
NA - 78.2 ppm
SO4 - 77.2 ppm
CL - 58.5 ppm
HC03 - 169.1 ppm

Cheers


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

Best I can do is suggest this link: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=46120


----------



## pjwhite5 (31/7/10)

With that profile, mashing in with the grain bill with a colour range 13 - 18 SRM is good, Amber to dark beers.

for the final water profile, its good for the chloride to sulfate ratio is good for bitter beers.

so all in all not to bad for pale ales but you will need to cut you water with distilled water to bring your calcium, magnesium and bi carbonate levels down

Cheers

PJ


----------



## jakub76 (31/7/10)

John Palmer helps make sense of the specifics... http://www.howtobrew.com/section3/chapter15-1.html


----------

